# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Hamster doré - femelle

## Justine31

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Chili
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 3 ans 2 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 31 - Haute-Garonne
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 

J'aiadopté Chili en février 2020. Me rendant compte que je ne peux paslui consacrer le temps qu'elle mérite, je souhaite lui trouver unenouvelle famille qui puisse l'accueillir. Pour que je m'en sépare,il faudra que cette famille soit bienveillante et sérieuse.

J'ai une grande cage améliorée, je peux vous la laisser pour 20 euros, prix négociable, je vous met une photo.

Elle a l'habitude de la présence de chats.

----------


## girafe

Bonjour, 
Voyez avec les associations de votre secteur pour une prise en charge
https://www.secondechance.org/refuge...&department=63

----------


## ChatouPension

Vu l’espérance de vie d’un hamster, je doute que Chili soit encore de ce monde ☹️☹️

----------

